# Rainer Ballistics Bullets...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just ordered 500 Rainer Ballistics copper plated 240's for my 44 Mag. Never loaded them before (I usually use Oregon Trail Laser Casts), I'm wondering if anyone has used them and what you thought?...

Thought the copper plating might cut down on leading (despite their claim, Laser Casts do lead at 1100FPS from my 44 and at 1850FPS from my 45-70 Guide Gun)....


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I haven't used the Rainier bullets, but have been using similar Berry's bullets for my 38 special loads and they seem to be pretty decent. The plating is a bit soft so you don't want a really tight crimp or you might rip off the plating. After shooting some of the Berry's bullets and inspecting the cases, the crimp is still pretty much there. I think also they don't reccomend loading over 1200fps or 1300fps.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use them in my 44mag. I found they shoot best in my taraus 12 inch tube with almost a max charge. I have fired over 500 of them in mine and for the cost they are a great bullet. I am thinking you will be pleasantly surprised with them. I know I was.

Chuck Norris built a better mousetrap, but the world was too frightened to beat a path to his door.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the input. They're scheduled for delivery today and I have 125 cases prepped & primed...

*Follow up*: Loaded up some Rainer Ballistics Lead Safes with my pet hard cast load (CCI 350, 9.0 grains of Universal, medium crimp, OAL 1.58").

I tested off the bench with my 6" 629 mounted with a Bushnell Trophy 2-6x32 scope, set at 4X. First group off the bench matched POI with the Laser Casts and was a tasty 1" center to center! Ensuing accuracy was consistently this good.

Leading was nearly non-existent, just a touch around the forcing cone. Copper fouling was the same if not less, than shooting premium jacketed HPs at the same velocity.

Don't know about you guys, but I would much rather soak out some copper fouling with Sweets 7.62 than scrub out lead fouling with a bronze brush any day!!!!

So the Rainer Ballistic copper plated 240s are accurate, easy to load, economical, and don't leave much fouling behind.

I think we have a winner... :beer:


----------

